# Applying for CSV with letter from IOBSA



## arunk1123 (Feb 13, 2019)

Hello All,

I am employed with an IT company in India. I work as a Business Analyst and have worked with many Banks in SA as a BA. I have been visiting SA since 2008.

My IITPSA got rejected in 2016 as my Bachelor's degree is in Mechanical Engineering. All my experience (over 12 years) has been in Indian IT companies. I obtained a letter for CSV from IOBSA (Institute of Bankers in SA), and am also a member of IOBSA.

Can I go ahead and apply for my CSV using the letter provided by IOBSA?

Is letter from IITPSA a must?

Any guidance would be appreciated. 

Thank you. 

Arun


----------

